# Group Text Messaging



## Jetdr

This topic gets brought up from time to time but it doesn't seem to get the attention I would think it deserves. I am by NO means a DEV or even have the first idea how you wizards figure this stuff out. BUT... I was wondering, is there anyway we could have Group Text messaging on Jelly Bean? I know there are a few APP's out there that attempt to do group text messaging but NONE of them (except the Verizon APP) actuallys handle group text messaging like it should. The Verizion APP works but it is truely UGLY.

There is a DEV over on the Android Central Forum that has this working and has also included his github changes. Can this possibly be kanged into CM? I would if I knew how. Attached is a link to the android central post that has all the info in it.

http://forums.androidcentral.com/verizon-galaxy-nexus-rooting-roms-hacks/207431-group-text-messaging-jb-achieved.html

Thanks in advance, I would really appreciate any help.

D2vzw test build build works great!!!


----------



## invisiblek

i don't think it would be THAT hard to implement
does it work?

https://github.com/vivekvasani/platform_packages_apps_mms/commit/65bc96bd9a354545b539d01d792c1684bdb46545


----------



## Jetdr

I read through the thread. Seems to be working after he tweaked it. Euroskank had it baked into his ROM before the tweaks were made. Since then I can't find a ROM to test. Thanks for looking at it invisiblek!!! I follow you all the time...LOL You have been a great help to the forums.


----------



## invisiblek

i'll take a look tonight if i get some time


----------



## Jetdr

Thanks Invisiblek, I really appreciate your time.


----------



## con247

invisiblek said:


> i'll take a look tonight if i get some time


Not sure if you have looked at his post at android central, but he made a couple changes that I don't think he pushed to github, but the changes are in the thread in code boxes. Apparently they fix the bugs that were found.


----------



## Jetdr

There are so many Android users that would benefit from this. Its just amazing that Google has left this out.

Thank you to both Con and Ivisiblek for looking at this.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## invisiblek

yea, definitely didn't get any time to look at this tonight, in the middle of a reload on my laptop
i'll look at it soon though if nobody else does

also, i want to make sure i know what this does.
basically it lets you send a text message to a bunch of people and when they respond, everyone gets it or something?


----------



## thesoldier

invisiblek said:


> yea, definitely didn't get any time to look at this tonight, in the middle of a reload on my laptop
> i'll look at it soon though if nobody else does
> 
> also, i want to make sure i know what this does.
> basically it lets you send a text message to a bunch of people and when they respond, everyone gets it or something?


Exactly, it's basically one thread that contains your messages that get sent to everybody, and their response goes to everybody as well. Very helpful when you get those isheep sending group messages!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jetdr

It keeps the group message together. Android can SEND a group text but it can't receive a group text and keep it as a "group". When you send the text out as a group, when one of the "group" resonds, you get seperate received text messages. It doesn't keep the group together.

The Verizon APP has group texting and it actually works perfecty but it is a very 'OLD" looking UI. I personally use Titanium Backup to "freeze" the Android Messaging APP and load the verizon app (this keeps me from getting mutiple notifications). I group text with the Family all the time and it works great but I would love to see this fixed in the native Android OS so I don't have to use a third party app.


----------



## sprovo

Gosms works fine for me. It's just really annoying I have to download 2kb texts every time. And it's never instant and sometimes never downloads

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## invisiblek

i'm compiling cm10 for d2vzw with these patches in it now
i'll post once done for testing, i'll also throw them up to gerrit if others want to try them (assuming everything works)

EDIT:
well, it boots, but mms is crashing
in all honesty, the dev that did this should really commit these, he has a much better idea of what's going on here lol


----------



## Jetdr

Thanks for trying invisiblek.. I have tried pm-ing Player over at Android Central but so far he's not responding.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bretth18

Hi,
So recently my group of friends has really gotten into texting each other in groups, and most of them use iPhones to do this. Having an Android device, this is by far the most annoying thing in the world. Group messages show up as a MMS message, and alternatives like GoSMS never seem to really work. Clearly in stock TW Group SMS does not function, and I was wondering if any custom ROMs have had a feature like this implemented. I have held back from flashing anything because I enjoy the camera functionality and the overall features of TW on my S3.

Any help is appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## bretth18

Oh, and I have used the "Verizon Messages" app. It does work for Group SMS, but I cannot handle its disgusting graphics and lack of functionality. The app was made by Fisher Price.


----------



## Jetdr

It would be great if group messaging could be implemented but unfortunately for us android users this doesn't seem to be all that important.

There is a thread at android central in the Galaxy Nexus forum. I posted it here and Invisiblek looked at it. Still needs work and the original guy that put it together isn't responding.

For now I use the Verizon SMS app. Believe it or not it actually works but it's pretty ugly.

Hope this helps.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jetdr

Anyone else want to try making this work in CM?

This really is a much needed feature for those of use with families that want to group text.

Me and several other folks have tried PMing the original Dev that put this together but he is MIA.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bretth18

Jetdr said:


> It would be great if group messaging could be implemented but unfortunately for us android users this doesn't seem to be all that important.
> 
> There is a thread at android central in the Galaxy Nexus forum. I posted it here and Invisiblek looked at it. Still needs work and the original guy that put it together isn't responding.
> 
> For now I use the Verizon SMS app. Believe it or not it actually works but it's pretty ugly.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I really wish someone would update Verizon Messages to a Holo UI. It is really hard for me to use that app.


----------



## k0admunk33

Even just putting a black background on the Verizon app would help.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## invisiblek

ok guys, heres a build for d2vzw: http://beta.androidfilehost.com/?fid=9390127256275255393

this needs to be tested thoroughly as i don't really know anyone who uses this feature so i cannot test it myself

i'll upload to gerrit once we decide that its actually doing what we are expecting


----------



## Jetdr

Sweet. Thanks so much I will let you know for sure.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jetdr

I have three text messages to two groups mixed with Android users and iPhone users. The responses are all staying together!!! I think you did it Invesiblek!!! I have a donation coming your way!!!

Wow this is going to be epic for those of us that use group texting!!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jetdr

Check the thread I started. .. Insiviblek built a CM ROM with group text messaging built in. It seems to be working fine"!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jetdr

Its really working!!! This is so cool I don't have to use that crappy Verizon App!!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## invisiblek

Commits are up on gerrit for those who want to try them:
http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#/c/24474/
http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#/c/24475/
http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#/c/24476/


----------



## bretth18

How stable is the build? I have been keeping stock rooted TW because It didn't seem like custom roms have reached a stable point yet

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Jetdr

I don't have any issues with the build. Data connection is good, WiFi is working fine and no call volume issues for me.

There are some minor issues with CM in general but those are all documented. I'm pretty darn happy with this so far.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Neverender326

This works great! Much appreciated. Do we know when this will be implemented into the official nightlies?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## invisiblek

Neverender326 said:


> This works great! Much appreciated. Do we know when this will be implemented into the official nightlies?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Nope
First rule of cm: don't ask for ETA's =)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Neverender326

10-4









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gatrsfan121

so u flash this and can i flash it with aokp


----------



## Jetdr

gatrsfan121 said:


> so u flash this and can i flash it with aokp


No its a complete CM ROM. The mods have not been put in AOKP.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gatrsfan121

I flashed it and I couldn't get a data connection


----------



## Jetdr

gatrsfan121 said:


> I flashed it and I couldn't get a data connection


I have zero Data Connection issues.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gatrsfan121

how did you flash the rom


----------



## Jetdr

gatrsfan121 said:


> how did you flash the rom


Clean wipe everything as usual. I never dirty flash a ROM

You are on a Verizon GS3 right?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gatrsfan121

no im on att i guess i found the problem


----------



## Jetdr

gatrsfan121 said:


> no im on att i guess i found the problem


Yup I'd say so. Hopefully these patches will get merged and the whole android community will be able to group text message.









Sent from my Galaxy GS3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masa6gcs

When you send and receive group messages using this does it keeps the messages you send to the individuals separate from the group texts? I ask as the tw messaging app would put group texts with individual texts of the members of the group, and it was annoying trying to see what you had said to individuals in the massive thread. Just wondering if this does the same thing. Also when you receive/send group messages does this display all of the parties of the message as the contact or does it display the first contact entered in, as the contact the message was sent to. Thanks.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jetdr

masa6gcs said:


> When you send and receive group messages using this does it keeps the messages you send to the individuals separate from the group texts? I ask as the tw messaging app would put group texts with individual texts of the members of the group, and it was annoying trying to see what you had said to individuals in the massive thread. Just wondering if this does the same thing. Also when you receive/send group messages does this display all of the parties of the message as the contact or does it display the first contact entered in, as the contact the message was sent to. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


That's exactly what this fixes. When you send a group text, or when you receive a group text it keeps the group together.


----------



## Jetdr

Thanks Phantom for putting the coding in your AOKP ROM!!!

Group texting across all platforms of phones is AWSOME!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thacounty

invisiblek said:


> ok guys, heres a build for d2vzw: http://beta.androidfilehost.com/?fid=9390127256275255393
> 
> this needs to be tested thoroughly as i don't really know anyone who uses this feature so i cannot test it myself
> 
> i'll upload to gerrit once we decide that its actually doing what we are expecting


Any chance of a d2att port?


----------



## Morkai Almandragon

Is there any chance there is a way to use this on a TW Based rom?


----------



## invisiblek

thacounty said:


> Is there any chance there is a way to use this on a TW Based rom?


nope


----------



## Morkai Almandragon

invisiblek said:


> i'll whip up an updated build for all 5 variants today, keep an eye out here: http://truelinux.net/sch-i535
> 
> nope


Wow thanks for the fast reply! Is there no way to add this functionality to a simple SMS app? I would quickly pay for a non bloated SMS app where everything including group messaging and vcards just worked! I detest GoSMS but there seems to be no alternative


----------



## invisiblek

Morkai Almandragon said:


> Wow thanks for the fast reply! Is there no way to add this functionality to a simple SMS app? I would quickly pay for a non bloated SMS app where everything including group messaging and vcards just worked! I detest GoSMS but there seems to be no alternative


It requires changes to the android framework which we can't really modify for touchwiz roms. I'm not saying it wouldn't be possible, but it would be painfully hard to do.


----------



## Morkai Almandragon

invisiblek said:


> It requires changes to the android framework which we can't really modify for touchwiz roms. I'm not saying it wouldn't be possible, but it would be painfully hard to do.


So the way you pull this off requires changes to the framework, and to the mms.apk? I just can't figure out why the verizon messenger app seems to be the only app that is install-able that does this decently (its really to bad the rest of the app sucks ass).


----------



## thacounty

Morkai Almandragon said:


> So the way you pull this off requires changes to the framework, and to the mms.apk? I just can't figure out why the verizon messenger app seems to be the only app that is install-able that does this decently (its really to bad the rest of the app sucks ass).


Go SMS does this pretty well. You can make it look however you want. I'm excited about invisiblek's work because I can stop relying on a 3rd party app for something that Google should have included.


----------



## invisiblek

thacounty said:


> Go SMS does this pretty well. You can make it look however you want. I'm excited about invisiblek's work because I can stop relying on a 3rd party app for something that Google should have included.


Guys, just to be clear, this is *NOT* my work

I did however get an email from the original dev thanking me for getting this up to gerrit. He had a family emergency and hasn't been able to devote any time.


----------



## Morkai Almandragon

thacounty said:


> Go SMS does this pretty well. You can make it look however you want. I'm excited about invisiblek's work because I can stop relying on a 3rd party app for something that Google should have included.


GoSMS does it ok. They still come in as single mms, then switch to group. Besides between the GoBloat, and its refusal to work with vcards it is hardly an optimum solution.


----------



## Morkai Almandragon

invisiblek said:


> Guys, just to be clear, this is *NOT* my work
> 
> I did however get an email from the original dev thanking me for getting this up to gerrit. He had a family emergency and hasn't been able to devote any time.


No prob, to be honest I am glad it is just getting some attention.


----------



## invisiblek

two minutes until d2att is done
figure about an hour between builds

http://truelinux.net/sch-i535/

you'll know when its done because the page will generate an md5sum on the bottom, otherwise it says "file still uploading"


----------



## thacounty

invisiblek said:


> Guys, just to be clear, this is *NOT* my work
> 
> I did however get an email from the original dev thanking me for getting this up to gerrit. He had a family emergency and hasn't been able to devote any time.


My bad man. Is that CM10 d2att the one with GroupSMS? I'm not sure how to say this, YOU ARE THE MAN!


----------



## invisiblek

thacounty said:


> My bad man. Is that CM10 d2att the one with GroupSMS? I'm not sure how to say this, YOU ARE THE MAN!


yes, that's it


----------



## thacounty

invisiblek said:


> yes, that's it


I've never baked a rom or anything like that. How hard would it be for me to put this mod in the nightlies when I download them?

Edit: Cooking roms comes from WM5-6.5, man I'm getting old.

Edit 2: I seem to be stuck in a bootloop. I tried flashing again. Going back to Nandroid.


----------



## invisiblek

thacounty said:


> I've never baked a rom or anything like that. How hard would it be for me to put this mod in the nightlies when I download them?
> 
> Edit: Cooking roms comes from WM5-6.5, man I'm getting old.
> 
> Edit 2: I seem to be stuck in a bootloop. I tried flashing again. Going back to Nandroid.


what rom did you come from?
might need to wipe data...?


----------



## thacounty

invisiblek said:


> what rom did you come from?
> might need to wipe data...?


I came from CM10 nightly, 10/11/12.

Will do after work.


----------



## invisiblek

thacounty said:


> I came from CM10 nightly, 10/11/12.
> 
> Will do after work.


booted fine here, i was coming from a nightly from a few days ago...


----------



## thacounty

invisiblek said:


> booted fine here, i was coming from a nightly from a few days ago...


Data wipe or Cache/Dalvik wipe?


----------



## Jetdr

thacounty said:


> Data wipe or Cache/Dalvik wipe?


I would think you would want to do a full wipe. Especially if your having trouble. I full wiped and I'm booting fine.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## invisiblek

i did no wipe and its booing fine


----------



## thacounty

invisiblek said:


> i did no wipe and its booing fine


Just did a full wipe and it booted. I am excited to try this out on stock app. So tired of GoSMS. Thanks again!

Edit: I don't know what you did man, but you did it right. It even feels smoother than before.

Side note: Home button wakes phone every time now. Was not the case before. Did you change anything or is that just something that is luck of the draw for me right now?


----------



## Mustang302LX

thacounty said:


> Just did a full wipe and it booted. I am excited to try this out on stock app. So tired of GoSMS. Thanks again!
> 
> Edit: I don't know what you did man, but you did it right. It even feels smoother than before.
> 
> Side note: Home button wakes phone every time now. Was not the case before. Did you change anything or is that just something that is luck of the draw for me right now?


You can modify a file and make the home button not wake the device...just can't remember what file. It's really easy though and can be done via root explorer or any similar app.

Edit: Found the directions to prevent home from waking the device...



> open root explorer
> 
> navigate to : system/usr/keylayout
> now press the mount r/w button near the top of screen to enable read and write permissions
> 
> scroll down to: sec_keys.kl
> press and hold until menu pops up, select: Open in Text Editor
> 
> locate line: key 172 HOME WAKE
> 
> tap behind the word WAKE and delete it so you see: key 172 HOME
> 
> press menu and select: Save and Exit
> 
> now press the button at the top of the screen to disable read and write permissions: Mount R/O
> (once pressed should now read : Mount R/W again.
> 
> Exit root explorer
> 
> Reboot your phone


----------



## invisiblek

thacounty said:


> Just did a full wipe and it booted. I am excited to try this out on stock app. So tired of GoSMS. Thanks again!
> 
> Edit: I don't know what you did man, but you did it right. It even feels smoother than before.
> 
> Side note: Home button wakes phone every time now. Was not the case before. Did you change anything or is that just something that is luck of the draw for me right now?


its 100% stock cm with only those three patches for group sms added
(and i changed the boot animation like in all my builds)

EDIT: fyi guys, all builds are up: http://truelinux.net/sch-i535/ or http://goo.im/devs/invisiblek/i535/roms/cm10.unofficial.nightlies


----------



## Jetdr

I knew this would be hugely popular wants people found out about it. Thanks Invisiblek for getting this going.

Everyone should donate to Invis and to Playa over at the original thread at Android Central linked in the OP.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thacounty

Mustang302LX said:


> You can modify a file and make the home button not wake the device...just can't remember what file. It's really easy though and can be done via root explorer or any similar app.
> 
> Edit: Found the directions to prevent home from waking the device...


Thanks, I was actually having trouble with the button not working all the time, but it seems to be on this build. I am guessing it is a fluke, although a good one.


----------



## Morkai Almandragon

Invisiblek I found a TW rom that uses the AOSP mms, located here
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=32670121&postcount=4193

I would guess if I was running a JB rom I could just replace that mms.apk with yours? I would also guess that because your mms.apk is for JB it would not work on ICS, but my question is, could you modify an ICS AOSP mms.apk that I could try to do something similar with?


----------



## invisiblek

Morkai Almandragon said:


> Invisiblek I found a TW rom that uses the AOSP mms, located here
> http://forum.xda-dev...&postcount=4193
> 
> I would guess if I was running a JB rom I could just replace that mms.apk with yours? I would also guess that because your mms.apk is for JB it would not work on ICS, but my question is, could you modify an ICS AOSP mms.apk that I could try to do something similar with?


Right, but Mms.apk is only one of the three parts of this commit. The other two being in frameworks/base and packages/providers/TelephonyProvider

EDIT: fyi guys, they apparently had a code freeze last week, this should get properly reviewed soon
http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#/c/24474/


----------



## Morkai Almandragon

invisiblek said:


> Right, but Mms.apk is only one of the three parts of this commit. The other two being in frameworks/base and packages/providers/TelephonyProvider
> 
> EDIT: fyi guys, they apparently had a code freeze last week, this should get properly reviewed soon
> http://review.cyanog....com/#/c/24474/


Your killing me here!


----------



## mwd043

I seem to be having one problem with this patch. I have a group text with 2 iphones, 1 Blackberry and 1 person using the VZW Messages app. The iphones work just fine and show up in the same thread but the Blackberry and person using VZW Messages show up in there own single threads. Anyone else seeing this? Otherwise its working great thanks!


----------



## thacounty

mwd043 said:


> I seem to be having one problem with this patch. I have a group text with 2 iphones, 1 Blackberry and 1 person using the VZW Messages app. The iphones work just fine and show up in the same thread but the Blackberry and person using VZW Messages show up in there own single threads. Anyone else seeing this? Otherwise its working great thanks!


Are they hitting reply all?


----------



## mwd043

Yeah all the messages show up in the same thread if I use the VZW Messages app.


----------



## Soapinmouth

Cna was updated with group text messaging itl probably get pulled into other roms.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## masa6gcs

Thank you for keeping updated releases coming invisiblek. For people like myself where nearly all of my friends use iphones. Having these nightlies is huge until this is eventually approved and pulled into CM10.


----------



## Jetdr

masa6gcs said:


> Thank you for keeping updated releases coming invisiblek. For people like myself where nearly all of my friends use iphones. Having these nightlies is huge until this is eventually approved and pulled into CM10.


+1

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mwd043

Sorry to be a pain about this. I'm still experiencing problems with receiving group messages from Blackberrys. Everything is working fine the only problem is the mms received from the Blackberry will go in a separate thread. Everyone is still apart of the group texting its just kind of annoying that I have to go into a separate thread to view. I have done a full wipe and tried both CM10 and AOKP roms that have cherry picked this patch. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jetdr

mwd043 said:


> Sorry to be a pain about this. I'm still experiencing problems with receiving group messages from Blackberrys. Everything is working fine the only problem is the mms received from the Blackberry will go in a separate thread. Everyone is still apart of the group texting its just kind of annoying that I have to go into a separate thread to view. I have done a full wipe and tried both CM10 and AOKP roms that have cherry picked this patch. Thanks in advance!


I'm sure it's on the BlackBerry side of the message. Not sure if that's going to be able to be fixed. Tell the person to get an update and to go Android... Really I'm just kidding.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mwd043

Your probably right. Thanks for the response


----------



## mwd043

It is still weird though that all the 3rd party apps like GO SMS, Handcent, and Verizon Messages work completely fine.. o well


----------



## invisiblek

> From: [email protected]
> 9:52 PM (2 minutes ago)
> 
> Building all d2 variants


Mirrors will be:
http://goo.im/devs/i...icial.nightlies
and
http://truelinux.net/sch-i535/roms/


----------



## Jetdr

invisiblek said:


> Mirrors will be:
> http://goo.im/devs/i...icial.nightlies
> and
> http://truelinux.net/sch-i535/roms/


Thanks Inves fir all you are doing to keep this going!!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masa6gcs

Every time I look at this thread I am amazed how few people seem to be interested in this. I feel that this is a fairly sizable issue that is only being addressed here and is generally asked at some point in most rom threads where the answer inevitable is 'use gosms' as there was no aosp solution, strange. Anyway again thank you Invisibliek for keeping this updated with cm10 the build form the 22nd is running flawlessly.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whitlecj

Can anybody tell me how these builds are running? My biggest problem with cm based roms has been losing data randomly and having to reboot to restore.


----------



## Jetdr

The builds are running great on my d2vzn

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masa6gcs

I don't have any data drops with this rom and I think that as of late this has become less of an issue. The only side note I would say is that my phone from time to time has a tendency to switch radios a lot when it isn't necessary to maintain a data connection. Which is a bit annoying but by no means a deal breaker.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whitlecj

Gonna give it try now. Thanks guys.


----------



## thacounty

invisiblek said:


> Mirrors will be:
> http://goo.im/devs/i...icial.nightlies
> and
> http://truelinux.net/sch-i535/roms/


I just revisited this, no idea why, but realized that you are now doing nightlies! Thanks man!!


----------



## invisiblek

thacounty said:


> I just revisited this, no idea why, but realized that you are now doing nightlies! Thanks man!!


not nightlies, just 'wheneiver-i-fell-like-its'

=)


----------



## Shadrach47

Sorry invisiblek, but looks like stock 4.2 has group mms now built in!


----------



## invisiblek

Shadrach47 said:


> Sorry invisiblek, but looks like stock 4.2 has group mms now built in!


o'rly?
that's awesome!


----------



## Mustang302LX

Shadrach47 said:


> Sorry invisiblek, but looks like stock 4.2 has group mms now built in!


Damn and it only took how long for them to figure this out?


----------



## M Diddy

Mustang302LX said:


> Damn and it only took how long for them to figure this out?


Actually, the same guy the upped the code to the CM guys, also wrote the code an upped to the AOSP as well. Vivek Vasani. I saw the post on the AOSP group where JBQ asked him to submit. It's more than likely the same code with a few tweaks.


----------



## crashercarlton

another thing that sucks about aosp is my daily "picture sending through mms" i wish we could get dev's to work on the compression and while i've heard some say its carrier based i'm like bs touchwiz works just fine


----------



## Bandwidth

So, just to confirm everything and maybe even close out this thread...

Invisiblek AKA BOSS DADDY GROUPMESSAGEFRESH (it's late, too late) made group mms work in some nightly builds that he was releasing on the links he posted, but now they are implemented into CM10 4.2? Or will it be in Google's release of 4.2?

Basically, just trying to figure out where I should download my updated roms from that have group messaging fixed.

All of you are awesome!


----------



## Mustang302LX

Bandwidth said:


> So, just to confirm everything and maybe even close out this thread...
> 
> Invisiblek AKA BOSS DADDY GROUPMESSAGEFRESH (it's late, too late) made group mms work in some nightly builds that he was releasing on the links he posted, but now they are implemented into CM10 4.2? Or will it be in Google's release of 4.2?
> 
> Basically, just trying to figure out where I should download my updated roms from that have group messaging fixed.
> 
> All of you are awesome!


Group Messaging is implemented in stock Android 4.2 now.


----------

